# sea salt butter



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I see were vermont cheese company sells sea salt butter. Any good ?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

guess none of us have tried it....
after reading the info on the site I wanted to add....the thought of eating butter with salt crunching as I did so doesn't not appeal to me...but to each his/her own

http://www.vermontcreamery.com/shop/proddetail.php?prod=cbs


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

arn't they just using it instead of table salt? just for a little flavor?


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I use sea salt in my butter all the time. Its ground just as fine as regular salt.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

I use sea salt that is a little coarser ground than regular...never crunchy.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

...apparently I can only edit my post 1 time
the source mentions crunchy salt when you eat the butter....
excerpt from the product description.....

Crunchy pieces of flavorful salt combined with our incredibly creamy and delicate butter create a perfect harmony as the butter melts in your mouth and the grains of salt crunch between your teeth.

Sea salt???
great stuff...love the thought....
I'm a big kosher salt person , very similar to sea salt...I like my salt in big flakes..just not in butter.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> ...crunch between your teeth??? That seems to put a different spin on it! I'd have to see and taste it myself.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I always use course sea salt when making butter and I never have found any crunchy pieces in it, it just seems to dissolve within.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I always use sea salt in my butter, its all i keep in the house. No crunch to mine


----------

